# What Happened to Mom6547?



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I was vacant from these boards for about a month, and i went to private message her ( i had done so in the past alot of times ) and the system said she couldn't accept Private Messages. 

Hope i don't get into trouble inquiring about her. She didn't threaten the President or anything did she?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She was permanently banned from the forum for inciting. She had had several temp bans or warnings in the past. No you are not in trouble.


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 17, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> She was permanently banned from the forum for inciting. She had had several temp bans or warnings in the past. No you are not in trouble.


Inciting what?

Ms Lonely was also banned yet her posts were interesting if not to everyone's taste. 

A ban should be a termporary thing of so many days as opposed to off the board completely.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> Inciting what?
> 
> Ms Lonely was also banned yet her posts were interesting if not to everyone's taste.
> 
> A ban should be a termporary thing of so many days as opposed to off the board completely.


I agree. If we all just sat here and held up our 'I agree' signs this would be dull!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

Personally, I don't understand the bans at all. We are all adults and are capable of ignoring those that may be intentionally causing issues. Go to any site with boards and there are troublemakers that are ignored every day. Unless someone is stalking, intentially targeting someone, or using vulgar language, I think banning is a little much. Just delete their comments. I am not one to post anything controversial, but this site is extremely quick to ban or suspend someone for what sometimes is just their opinion on the matter or just a spirited debate on a controversial issue. The people controlling this site are not great supporters of the first amendment  Maybe have a section of the forum called "not censored" and "enter at your own risk" for those easily offended or for who those issues that require a little debating.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Kricket said:


> Personally, I don't understand the bans at all. We are all adults and are capable of ignoring those that may be intentionally causing issues. Go to any site with boards and there are troublemakers that are ignored every day. Unless someone is stalking, intentially targeting someone, or using vulgar language, I think banning is a little much. Just delete their comments. I am not one to post anything controversial, but this site is extremely quick to ban or suspend someone for what sometimes is just their opinion on the matter or just a spirited debate on a controversial issue. The people controlling this site are not great supporters of the first amendment  Maybe have a section of the forum called "not censored" and "enter at your own risk" for those easily offended or for who those issues that require a little debating.


Mrs. G - gone. Is Clip Clop banned too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Lazarus said:


> Inciting what?
> 
> Ms Lonely was also banned yet her posts were interesting if not to everyone's taste.
> 
> A ban should be a temporary thing of so many days as opposed to off the board completely.


The ban is up to the mods' discretion. Temp or perm. Both the posters in question were warned several times or received temp bans because of past behavior. Looking at both of their post history, I can tell you the mods spent a lot of time deleting posts because of repeated infractions of the forum rules. Both had received more than enough warnings and were permanently banned.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree that some people should be banned; it maintains the quality of this forum. There are very emotional, sometimes fragile people here, and I appreciate that the moderators keep the discussion civil.

Besides, I loved Amp's Ninja cat!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

golfergirl said:


> Mrs. G - gone. Is Clip Clop banned too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



MrsG was banned for many of the same reasons. Multiple warnings, bans and infractions. 

ClipClop is not banned just hasn't logged in for some time.

If you have a question on a member's status you can look at their profile and it will state their status, Member, Supporter, Banned.... It will also show the date of their last activity on the board.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it doesn't say if it's a temp ban or permanent one tho- what about Lord Mayhem?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Kricket said:


> Personally, I don't understand the bans at all. We are all adults and are capable of ignoring those that may be intentionally causing issues. Go to any site with boards and there are troublemakers that are ignored every day. Unless someone is stalking, intentially targeting someone, or using vulgar language, I think banning is a little much. Just delete their comments. I am not one to post anything controversial, but this site is extremely quick to ban or suspend someone for what sometimes is just their opinion on the matter or just a spirited debate on a controversial issue. The people controlling this site are not great supporters of the first amendment  Maybe have a section of the forum called "not censored" and "enter at your own risk" for those easily offended or for who those issues that require a little debating.



The site rules are pretty clear on acceptable behavior on the board. Users are expected to honor them or they will be denied their access to the site. Bans are strictly based on behavior, not opinions. Spirited debate is completely welcomed as long as it remains respectful to other posters and doesn't hijack a thread. With the exception of obvious trolls and spammers most perma-bans are discussed by the mods for a majority agreement or to at least notify the other mods the ban has taken place and why.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> it doesn't say if it's a temp ban or permanent one tho- what about Lord Mayhem?


That was a temp ban. He'll be eligible to come back some time in September.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Considering the traffic TAM gets, it's very well moderated. It must be a nightmare keeping up with the spam posts alone.


----------



## HurtinOhio (Aug 25, 2011)

I just posted on here and I am happy that People who are rude or aren't here to help are banned.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry for bumping this, i couldn't find it initially, and assumed it got pulled immediately after i asked it. Its a shame about Mom, she was one of my first pals when i came here. She really opened up herself on PM, and she was a great advice giver on these boards. I have no beef with the mods here. WHen i first came here, i was rather harsh in my advice (blame Askmen.com, where we handled all advice with the kid gloves removed). Well a few weeks again, i jumped on girl whose husband was using her as a doormat with cheating and disrespect. I made a play of words on her name, and she must of reported me, next thing i knew, i got my warning. And to tell you the truth, its what i needed her so i could adapt to the rules here. I came to realize, if you bring the "hammer down" on people when giving advice, your message is lost to them, because they can never get past your arrogance to listen to your message.

I got my "warning" never banned, just a verbal warning, i am confident i've been good since then.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Arnold?

never saw eye to eye with him at times, but he added value


----------



## Jen S (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnold crossed the line pretty often.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

That he did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Well he mixed in misogyny with some good stuff, a shame
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Arnold's gone?

What did he do?

lol He reminded me of my dad.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

As a whole, I think the mods are very fair. Heck if anyone gets banned it should be me. I think the mods understand that "there is wisdom in a multitude of counselors." It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but there is a place for all view points here. Sometimes you get a cheater who is trying to figure out, whats so bad about messing around outside of my marriage. They need a 2x4 (some need Mjölnir ). Then there are others who are contrite and have looked in the mirror. The hammer shouldn't strike them so hard. I think the mods understand that there are many different ways for a cheater to leave a fog bank, sometimes its through a river of tears. Others times they need to be lifted up because their sense of self is so destroyed. And then there are those who are more in need of a direct approach. The best way for them to leave the fog is over a cliff.


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

I have seen people warned for their behavior a few times and it is understandable, as some of us get frustrated seeing someone who we know is making the wrong moves. Sometimes that frustration goes too far and they need reigned in a bit. However, I have seen others who, if the OP does not agree with their advice, get pretty abusive. That is not what this forum is for, in MHO, and i fully support those folks getting banned, regardless of if they have given good advice in some circumstances.

Q~


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ONOES!!! Pit, what did you do?


----------

